# Letze Fragen vor Beginn!



## Uruk Muklak (28. April 2009)

So in circa. einem Monat fang Ich mit Lotro an und habe aber noch ein paar letzte Fragen an euch bezüglich des Spiels und zum Schurken den ich voraussitchlich spielen werde. 

Wie stark ist der Schurke im PvMP und im Gruppen PVE und wie im SoloPVE?

Welcher normale Server ( kein rollenspiel) ist zu empfehlen? 

Gibt es eine dem Hexenmeister ( in WoW) ähnliche Klasse?

Findet man auf dem empfohlenen Server gut eine Gruppe ? 

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Vetaro (28. April 2009)

Hallo! Immer schön, neue fragen zu lesen die wir hier noch nie hatten!

Die Antworten sind Sehr, ALLE, Nein und Ja.  Alle Server sind sehr gleich - die schwankungen innerhalb eines Servers sind größer als die zwischen ihnen.

Und ehrlich, mehr als jeweils ein Wort als Antwort waren die Fragen nicht wert. Wenn du mehr wissen willst, nutz' die Suchfunktion (sogar die hexenmeister-frage hatten wir schonmal) oder warte ein bisschen. Irgendwer erbarmt sich immer und gibt dann doch noch die ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (28. April 2009)

Auf mit der Suchfunktion, ich finde keinen Thread der meine Hexenmeister Frage beantwortet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thönges (28. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hallo! Immer schön, neue fragen zu lesen die wir hier noch nie hatten!
> 
> Die Antworten sind Sehr, ALLE, Nein und Ja.  Alle Server sind sehr gleich - die schwankungen innerhalb eines Servers sind größer als die zwischen ihnen.
> 
> Und ehrlich, mehr als jeweils ein Wort als Antwort waren die Fragen nicht wert. Wenn du mehr wissen willst, nutz' die Suchfunktion (sogar die hexenmeister-frage hatten wir schonmal) oder warte ein bisschen. Irgendwer erbarmt sich immer und gibt dann doch noch die ausführliche Antwort.



Und ehrlich, eine Antwort auf die Fragen wäre schneller getippt gewesen. Ich selbst spiele (leider) erst seit kurzem Lotro und dabei auch keinen Schurken. Hexenmeister gibt es denke ich keinen. Am ehesten noch der Kundige aber als Hexer sehe ich ihn jetzt wirklich nicht.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (28. April 2009)

Danke! 

Schön dann bleibt es beim Schurken, hoffe der macht mir Spaß!


----------



## seppix@seppix (28. April 2009)

Gegenfrage von mir warum denn erst in nem Monat^^

Schurke kanste aus meiner Sicht nicht so sehr mitm WoW Schurken (denke mal das du ihn nur so kennnst wegen der Hexenmeisterfrage) vergleichen :

Der Schurke in WoW ist darauf ausgelegt ein starker Einzelkämpfer zu sein und im Raid dann halt dd

Der Schurke in Hdro ist vl auch ein starker Einzelkämper allerdings nicht so sehr wie manch andere Klasse (hab ihn nur bis lvl 10 gespielt) allerdings ist er im Raid (Gruppe) auch ein Unterstützer da er Fähigkeiten hat um sogenante GefährtenFähigkeiten auszulößen (starke Fähigkeiten die die ganze Gruppe benutzt).
Er hat aber wie der Schurke in WoW der Vorteil sich an Gegener einfach vorbeizuschleichen was natürlich bei vielen Quests hielfreich ist...

Hexenmeister gibt es keine weil es keine Klasse gitb die mit Dots arbeitet der Kundige ist nur ein bisle ähnlich weil er nen  Pet hat und zaubert^^

Alles im Allem ist es so wie in WoW einfach ausprobieren (möglichst mal jeder Rasse spielen weil die  immer tollen Anfangsgebiete und Geschichten haben)

Serverwahl ist eigentlich egal Gruppe findeste immer (oft^^)


----------



## t0bZen (28. April 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> Wie stark ist der Schurke im PvMP und im Gruppen PVE und wie im SoloPVE?


 Kann ich leider nicht beantworten, da nie Schurken gespielt.



Uruk schrieb:


> Welcher normale Server ( kein rollenspiel) ist zu empfehlen?


 Habe mal eine Zeit lang auf Mayar gespielt - war schön da, nette Leute und                                                                                 schnelle Gruppen


Uruk schrieb:


> Gibt es eine dem Hexenmeister ( in WoW) ähnliche Klasse?


 Höchstens den Kundigen - Wie sich der Runenbewahrer spielt, weiß ich nicht.



Uruk schrieb:


> Findet man auf dem empfohlenen Server gut eine Gruppe ?


 Ich zumindest als Wächter habe immer schnell Gruppen gefunden. Wie das                                                                                  als Schurke aussieht, weiß ich nicht!


----------



## -bloodberry- (28. April 2009)

Man findet eigentlich mich allen Chars schnell eine Gruppe.
Und ein Runenbewahrer kämpft mit DOTs. Und HOTs.


----------



## Otakulos (28. April 2009)

Naja ein Runenbewahrer kann man je nach Skillung mit ner Anderen WoW Klasse vergleichen.
Blitz = Magier
Feuer = Hexer
Heilung = Heildruide


----------



## Firesign (29. April 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> So in circa. einem Monat fang Ich mit Lotro an und habe aber noch ein paar letzte Fragen an euch bezüglich des Spiels und zum Schurken den ich voraussitchlich spielen werde.
> 
> Wie stark ist der Schurke im PvMP und im Gruppen PVE und wie im SoloPVE?
> 
> ...



Man kann die Klassen bei WoW nicht direkt mit den Klassen bei HDRO vergleichen,
beispielsweise gibt es so gesehen keine Zauberer (hat was mit den Tolkien Erben zu tun). 
Die Kundigen kommen dem Zauberer am nächsten. 

Deshalb kannst Du auch den Schurken nicht mit dem Schurken bei WoW vergleichen.
Die Klasse, die am meisten Schaden macht, sind die Jäger. Das ist eigentlich auch
die stärkste Klasse im PvMP, jedoch wurden die Jäger generft, die Monster gepimpt und
die Balance ist gerade dahin ;-) Kennt man doch irgendwoher   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie schon gesagt wurde, kann man jeden Server empfehlen, die Bevölkerungsdichte
ist ausgewogen.

Gruppen findet man besser oder schlechter - wie bei WoW je nach Klasse. Jäger
gibt es zur Zeit am meisten, Heiler (Barde oder eingeschränkt Runenbewahrer) 
oder Tanks (Wächter oder eingeschränkt Hüter) meistens zu wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man wissen sollte ist, dass HDRO nicht so eine Equipgeilheit besitzt wie WoW.
Man muss zwar beim Endgegner Wächter etwa 60 Strahlen haben (was das ist bekommst noch mit),
jedoch farmt sich dieses Equip ausgesprochen ruhig und macht sogar noch Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firesign (29. April 2009)

Otakulos schrieb:


> Naja ein Runenbewahrer kann man je nach Skillung mit ner Anderen WoW Klasse vergleichen.
> Blitz = Magier
> Feuer = Hexer
> Heilung = Heildruide



Blitz = Schami
Feuer = Magier
Heilung = Pala? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Statistiken zur Spielerverteilung von Axt und Krug


----------



## Godot (29. April 2009)

Ich denke ja das ein Kundiger dem Hexenmeister tatsächlich am näcsten kommt:
Er hat verschiedene pets, kann Kraft (aka mana) absaugen und etwas Schaden machen (aber nicht sooo viel), dafür hat er div. nützliche Fähigkeiten wie betäuben, wurzeln, stunimmu etc.
Gerade ob seiner vielfalt und dem pet ist es nicht die einfachste Klasse die sich zudem schnell spielt. ANdererseits aber auch hochgradig nützlich und die einzige KLasse im Spiel die neben den pets noch Begleitertiere haben kan (wie Hasen und Hund und so nur halt ohne FUnktion).

Der Schurke hat in der Tat bis auf das schleichen wenig mit dem wow Schurken zu tun. Ähnlich wie der Kundige macht er lediglich moderaten Schaden und ist hauptsächlich ein debuffer. Er betäubt, trickst schmeisst mit SAnd um sich und stellt den Gegnern ein Bein^^. Auch wie der Kundige eine aufwändigere KLasse die es wenn man den Nerv hat aber genau so Wert ist. Achja und er hat 2 Möglichkeiten Gefährtenmanöver auszulösen! Nicht zu vergessen.

Für einen schnellen Schadensreichen einstieg ins Spiel sei aber eher ein Waffenmeister empfohlen, der Runenbewahrer ist da schon eher ein nuker und allen die mit einer Glaskanone umgehen können (und wollen) zu empfehlen.


----------



## Squizzel (29. April 2009)

Firesign schrieb:


> Blitz = Schami
> Feuer = Magier
> Heilung = Pala?
> 
> ...




Nein eher nicht, da der Runi mit OverTimes arbeitet.


----------



## Nexrahkk (29. April 2009)

*Wie stark ist der Schurke im PvMP?*
Der Schurke ist mit seinen ganzen Tricks sehr unangenehm. Er kann betäuben, Rätzeln, Rüstung schwächen, aus der Verstohlenheit angreifen 
und sich aus dem Kampf vershwinden lassen.

*Wie stark ist der Schurke in der Gruppe?*
Ist die Klasse, die die Gruppe in vielen Dingen unterstützt. Zum Beispiel: Gefährtenmanöver geziehlt auslösen, betäuben, Rätzeln, 
Rüstung der Gegner Schwächen.

*Wie stark ist der Schurke im PVE?*
Macht nicht viel Schaden, besitzt aber sehr hoche Ausweichfehigkeit. Taschen der Gegner leeren. Sich in das Questgebiet ranschleichen.
Viele Gruppenquests Solo erledigen, da man einfach leise und unbemerkt an das Ziel sich ranschlecihen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kurz gesagt, in einem Gebiet
voller Trolle und Orks geht der Schurke unbemerkt durch aber die anderen in der Gruppe gehen drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Welcher normale Server ( kein rollenspiel) ist zu empfehlen? *
Alle Server die kein [RP] davor haben sind normale Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alle Server sind gut besucht und sind bestimmt alle zu empfehlen.

*Gibt es eine dem Hexenmeister ( in WoW) ähnliche Klasse?*
Nein, gibts auch keine Klasse, die wenigstens ähnlich ist. VERGISST bitte diese Klassenvergleiche. Die gibt es nicht.

*Findet man auf dem empfohlenen Server gut eine Gruppe ? *
Auf allen Servern findet man schnell eine Gruppe. Es gibt nur wenige Gebiete, die für uns Spiele unangenehm sind und wir gehen nicht gern rein.
Die Gruppe findest du aber TROTZDEM. Viele helfen auch gerne, obwohl die den Quest schon gemacht haben.

Bitte

PS: Wenn du nichts zu deiner Frage wegen dem Hexenmeister im Forum findest, dann gibt es auch keine Hexenmeister ähnliche Klasse. Ist doch logisch.


----------



## Otakulos (29. April 2009)

Firesign schrieb:


> Blitz = Schami
> Feuer = Magier
> Heilung = Pala?
> 
> ...



Nene meine Aufstellung ist schon richtig.
Blitz genau genommen Arkan Magier du haust nen Übelsten Schaden in Kurzer Zeit raus stehst dann aber ohne Kraft da.
Feuer sind alles Dots also Gebrechenshexer.
Und da die Heilsprüche zu 3/4 aus Hots bestehen entspricht das vollkommen dem Heildruiden.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. April 2009)

Ich bin inzwischen auch kurz davor das Lager zu wechseln, einige Ideen des Entwicklers treiben mir bei Warhammer schon das Kalte Grausen ins Genick, was könnt ihr mir denn zum Waffenmeister sagen, außer das es viel zu viele gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (29. April 2009)

Ist immer die Frage wie du den Schurken in WOW gespielt hast! Ich für meinen Teil hab in WOW immer einen Combat geskillten Schurken gespielt und im speziellen Combat Sword um möglichst viel max. Crits rauszuhauen mit Ausweiden als sogenannten Finisher! Vergleichbar mit dieser Spielweise eines Schurken ist der Waffenmeister wenn man ihn mit Dual-Wield spielt...auch bei Herr der Ringe gibt es etwas ähnliches wie einen Talent-Tree nur mit dem Unterschied, dass du pro Stufe bzw. pro mehrere Stufe sogenannte Traits freischaltest, die du dann bei einem Musikanten (heißen die glaube Ich) diese Traits (also diverse Talente) verwalten und auf stufenabhängige Slots verteilen kannst...Die Traits unterteilen sich in Rassen, Klasse, legendäre und Tugenden...Wenn du dann Traits freigeschaltet hast kannst du diese dann in die vorhandenen Slots einfügen und da im klassenfenster beispielsweise nur Traits reinstellen, die den max. Schaden, die max. Crits, deine Lebensenergie und und und verbessern! Der Vorteil des Waffenmeisters ist, dass du den auch als Aushilfstank spielen kannst weil du in den Klassentraits später auf Schildverwendung (große Schilde) skillen kannst...Mein Waffenmeister ist Level 45 und Ich hab den noch nie als Tank gespielt weil Schaden machen einfach mehr Spaß macht als zu tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Derzeit spiele Ich ihn mit einer Zweihand-Axt (frevelei eigentlich, weil Ich einen Elb spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)! Mir wurde der Waffenmeister aber irgendwann langweilig und deshalb spiel ich jetzt einen Barden auf Level 33...

Eine Übersicht der Verwendung von Traits findest du auch auf Buffed.de unter folgendem Link:

Traits & Titel

In WOW hab ich auch einen Hexer gespielt, zwar nicht weit aber so bis 30 rum und am ehesten finde Ich, kann man den mit dem Runenbewahrer vergleichen...Zumindest insofern, als dass er ähnlich einem DOT-Hexer DOT´s verteilen kann die jenachdem ob du Schaden machst oder eben heilst via einer Anzeige verstärkt werden. Das System gabs auch in Warhammer Online beim Gobbo-Schamanen, falls du das mal gespielt hast! Du kannst also den Runi entweder als DOT-Hexer oder HOT-Heiler spielen...macht auch sehr Spaß und ist im Gruppenspiel als Supporter sehr nett...Mein Runi ist derzeit Level 26 und den Spiel ich gerne zum farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Schurke hab ich nie angespielt bei HDRO, aber auf mich macht der den Eindruck, dass er eher, um mal wieder den WOW Vergleich herbeizuziehen, ein Gift-Schurke ist bzw. Mutilate...Den hab Ich aber bei WOW auch nie ausführlich gespielt um das abschließend beurteilen zu können! 

Generell musst du von einem Gedanken wegkommen und das ist, dass du in HDRO einfach auf Gruppen früher oder später angewiesen bist und du als Schurke die Rolle des "Kickers" spielst, weil du die Gefährten-Mannöver auslösen kannst, deren Einsatz in späteren Instanzen besonders wichtig ist um beispielsweise, die Heiler, bzw. Caster Klassen mit "Kraft" zu versorgen, einen Sekunden HOT auf alle Gruppenmitglieder zu zaubern, direkt Schaden zu machen oder eine Mischung aus allem...Es gibt bei HDRO verschiedene Skripts, also vorgefertigte Gruppenmannöver, die der Gruppenleiter vor betreten der Instanz oder zu beginn des Raids festlegen kann und jeder dann zugewiesen bekommt, was er drücken muss...das erhöht meiner Meinung die Gruppendynamik wesentlich...Klar kann man bei WOW später auch vergessen diverse Instanzen auf normal oder Hero zu betreten wenn man keine eingespielte Gruppe hat aber bei HDRO macht mir das Gruppenspiel selbst mit Randoms mehr Spaß als bei WOW weil der Umgangston irgendwie auch ganz anders ist...Subjektiver Eindruck!

Zum Monsterplay bzw. PVP kann ich nichts sagen im Moment, weil ich es noch nicht ausprobiert habe und es mich auch nicht interessiert! Wenn Ich PVP machen will spiele Ich WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Lg, Fox!

P.S.: Gut, dass Ich auch gleich Vermillions Frage beantwortet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ich hab am Anfang auch nichts über Rassen, Klassen, Traits, Titel und und und gewusst hab mich aber Selbstinformiert als hier irgendwelche Threads mit immer denselben Fragen vollzuspammen...Geht einfach mal auf die Gamona, onlinewelten oder die Spielseite selbst, da gibt es sehr ausführliche Guides (im übrigen auch bei Buffed)...da beantwortet sich vieles, wenn nicht alles von Selbst!


----------



## Lubril (29. April 2009)

Viel kann ich zum Waffi leider noch nicht sagen ... habe erst vor kurzem angefangen einen hoch zu twinken, und ich lerne immer noch dazu.
Aber eins hab ich schon mitbekommen ... da sich momentan alle einen Runi hochziehen (der macht abartig viel damage ... im laufen) musst du oft als Waffi Tanken sofern kein Wächter vorhanden ist.

Sonst kann ich nur sagen, einfach selbst austesten ... jede klasse hat ihre vor und nachteile.
z.b der Kundi mit DD Skillung kloppt er ganz gut Schaden raus, kommt aber nicht an den Jäger oder Runi ran.
In einer Typischen "Raid" Skillung kommt man allein + KundiPet gut zurecht, 5-6 Gegner sind locker machbar ... Teerteppich, Wurzeln,  2 im Stunn wenns gut abgepasst wird , einer spielt mit dem Pet ...

Am wenigsten klein zu bekommen ist meiner meinung nach der Hauptmann und ein guter Tank wenn man ihn lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest der Hauptmann in unserer Sippe hat sich behauptet und als Tank durchgesetzt.


----------



## simoni (29. April 2009)

@Vermillion:
Also soo viele gibt es jetzt auch nicht mehr, ich finde im Laufe der Zeit hat sich das alles sehr gut ausgeglichen. Wir hatten in der Sippe sogar zeitweise Waffenmeister-Mangel, hätt ich mir nie träumen lassen vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten ist er im Solo-Spiel gut zu spielen, kann mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig hauen und macht dementsprechend auch sehr gut Schaden.
In Inis ist meistens die Aufgabe, AoE zu machen, Gegner beim Casten unterbrechen, oder auch als Aushilfstank fungieren.
z.B. beim aktuellen Raidboss, dem Wächter, müssen die 2 Waffenmeister innerhalb von 15 Sekunden alles an Damage raushauen was sie haben um 12 Tentakeln umzuhauen. Zur Zeit ist der Raid ohne Waffis eigentlich unmöglich.
Mehr fällt mir spontan jetzt nicht ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (29. April 2009)

die Frage nach dem Hexenmeister: eindeutig nein
es gibt in HdrO keine spielbaren charaktere, die mit Dämonen oder den bösen Mächten paktieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Runenbewahrer wäre wie oben schon diskutiert am ehesten von seinen spielmechanischen Instrumenten am Hexenmeister aus WoW vergleichbar, aber das macht man eigentlich lieber nicht, denn die Klassen aus HdrO spielen sich ganz anders. 

Mein Tipp: befreie Deinen Geist von WoW-Klassen, Spielmechnanik und Spielerkenntnissen. HdrO ist komplett anders.
Jeder Nicht-RP Server in HdrO ist näher näher am RP wie jeder WoW RP-Server jemals werden wird. 
Wenn Du also kein RP magst, spiel HdrO nicht.


----------



## Flixl (29. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Orkfluch (29. April 2009)

@Vermillion

Die Aufgaben des Waffis wurden ja schon genannt, nur noch so eine kleine Ergänzung zum Thema Waffi.
Der Waffi besitzt 3 verschiedene Haltungen in denen er kämpfen kann:
- Leidenschaft (normal +15% Nahkampfschaden, kein Ausweichen, Parieren, Blocken und erhöhte Kraftregeneration)
- Eifer (gesenkter Ausweichen-, Parieren-, Blockenwert und auch erhöhte Kraftreg.)
- Ruhm (normal -15% Nahkampfschaden dafür Ausweichen, Parieren etc.)

Ruhm wird ,sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, vorallem in Gruppen benutzt werden, da dadruch der Barde (Heilung) weniger zu tun hat. Leidenschaft wird glaube ich häufig
im Solo-Spiel benutzt, da mehr Schaden.
Und Eifer ja hab ich auch keine Ahnung wo für das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Den Waffi kann man außerdem auf 3 verschiedene Arten skillen, einmal als 
- Nahkämpfer gegen ein Ziel
- Nahkämpfer gegen mehere Ziele
- oder als "Tank"

Jedoch kann man auch von allem etwas nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. April 2009)

Schönen dank an alle die Geholfen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kam mir doch einiges bekannt vor, ich glaub ich werde die alten Buffedcasts mal wieder ausgraben müssen, und irgendwoher das Kompendium mir besorgen müssen, sonst Lade ich mich an Patches zu tode.


----------



## Olfmo (29. April 2009)

Orkfluch schrieb:


> @Vermillion
> 
> Die Aufgaben des Waffis wurden ja schon genannt, nur noch so eine kleine Ergänzung zum Thema Waffi.
> Der Waffi besitzt 3 verschiedene Haltungen in denen er kämpfen kann:
> ...




Die meisten Waffenmeister sind Solo und in Gruppen in Leidenschaft unterwegs, was aber meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn ist. Solo ist es ok, man bekommt halt deutlich mehr Schaden rein, da man nicht parieren und ausweichen kann (blocken geht ja eh nur mit Schild).
In der Gruppe sollte man imho entweder mit Eifer (wenn jemand anderes tankt) oder mit Ruhm unterwegs sein (wenn man selbst tankt). In Leidenschaft zieht man da sehr viel Aggro wegen des erhöhten Schadens, hält aber gleichzeitig weniger aus... wie oft mir schon Waffenmeister weggestorben sind weil sie von 6-7 Elite Gegnern gleichzeitig die Aggro gezogen haben und schlichtweg nicht mehr so schnell heilbar waren geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
Mein Waffenmeister ist sogar solo nur in Eifer unterwegs, da ich durch meine legendären Items 10% Schadensbonus, eine Verbesserung des Ausweichens und die Intervall-Erhöhung für die Leidenschaftspunkte bekomme, der einzige Unterschied zwischen Leidenschaft und Eifer besteht bei mir jetzt in 5% weniger Schaden, dafür kann ich aber ausweichen und parieren.
Der Waffenmeister benutzt seine Skills nämlich über so genannte Leidenschaftspunkte, die man durch einsetzen bestimmter Skills oder eben in bestimmten Intervallen durch die Haltung erhält (Standard: Ruhm alle 12 Sekunden, Eifer 9, Leidenschaft 5).
In Ruhm bietet es sich übrigens an, mit einem Schild zu kämpfen, da man eben zusätzlich Aggro zieht und dementsprechend natürlich auch mehr Schaden abbekommt. Ich persönlich habe sogar permanent den Trait für schwere Schilde ausgerüstet, da ich relativ oft als Tank unterwegs bin.


----------



## Illnath (29. April 2009)

*Der Schurke:*

PVMP Tauglichkeit: ***** 5/5

Der Schurke ist eine der stärksten PV(M)P Klassen und von der Gegenseite gehasst wie kaum eine andere Klasse. Plötzliches Auftauchen mit einem starken Opener, Ausweichen, Vanish, viel Crowd Control und z.B. richtig geskillt auch einen Debuff der den Schwarzpfeilen, den Urukhai Bogenschützen, fast alle Skills sperrt und permanent aufrecht erhalten werden kann.

Solo Tauglichkeit: ***** 5/5

Der Schurke kann Aufgaben bewältigen bei denen andere Klassen arge Probleme haben und sogar teilweise Gruppenaufgaben alleine bewältigen und es mit mehreren Elitegegnern gleichzeitig aufnehmen, wenn gut gespielt. Durch sein Schleichen und Vanish kann er sich nerviges Trashmobgekloppe ersparen und durch sein im Notfall mehrfaches Vanishen auch zurückziehen wenn's brenzlig wird. Neben dem Wächter gehört er dank seiner vielfältigen Klassen zu einer der robustesten Klassen im Spiel. Sein Schade ist dem eines DD nicht ebenbürtig, aber durchaus moderat.

Gruppentauglichkeit: *** 3/5

Mit einem Schurken kann eine Gruppe fallen und aufsteigen. Schlecht gespielt ist der Schurke für eine Gruppe sinnlos. Gut gespielt ein wahrer Traum. Als Schurkenspieler muss man selbstständig agieren können und wissen wann man z.B. ein Gefährtenmanöver auspielt. Er muss selbstständig Gegner abstellen können, er kann Fernkämpfer in den Nahkampf holen und somit vom Barden abziehen, falls der Wächter zu sehr in Nahkampf eingebunden ist. Er kann kurzzeitig als nahezu unverwundbarer Offtank fungieren und zusammen mit anderen Schurken und/oder einem Kundigen kann man Gegner debuffen, dass ihn Hören und Sehen vergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anfängertauglichkeit: * 1/5

Der Schurken ist in meinen Augen eine absolute Fortgeschrittenenklasse. Er ist zwar nicht wirklich schwer zu spielen, aber erfordert volle Aufmerksamkeit von dem jenigen der ihn spielt. Ich kenne auf meinem Server vielleicht eine handvoll Schurken, von welchen ich sage, dass diese ihren Schurken wirklich beherrschen würden. Den meisten fehlt es einfach am selbstständigen Spielen. Einen Jäger kann man mal eben nebenbei spielen und dabei noch einen Happen essen und hat trotzdem noch eine Hand frei, als "guter" Schurke ist man permanent auf Zack und mit beiden Händen an der Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist auch der Grund, warum die Schurkenpopulation, zumindest außerhalb des PVP Gebietes, eher gering ist. Er ist vielen zu kompliziert, bzw. wissen viele Gruppe einen Schurken nicht zu schätzen, da sie bisher nicht mit einem Schurken spielten, welcher eine Bereicherung für die Gruppe war, weil gut gespielt. Denn wenn ein Schurke nicht beherrscht wird, ist für eine Gruppe sinnlos. Gut gespielt werdet ihr euch vor Gruppenanfragen nicht retten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüßchen, Despairas Kehlenschnitt. Überzeugter Hobbitschurke seit April 2007 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hexenmeister gibt es hier keinen. Am ehesten Vergleichbar wären wohl Kundiger oder auch Runenbewahrer.


----------



## patrick02 (29. April 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> So in circa. einem Monat fang Ich mit Lotro an und habe aber noch ein paar letzte Fragen an euch bezüglich des Spiels und zum Schurken den ich voraussitchlich spielen werde.
> 
> Wie stark ist der Schurke im PvMP und im Gruppen PVE und wie im SoloPVE?
> 
> ...



Schurken machen nicht unbedingt DEN Schaden unterstützen die Gruppe aber anders! 
Morthond


----------



## Uruk Muklak (29. April 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Gegenfrage von mir warum denn erst in nem Monat^^
> 
> Schurke kanste aus meiner Sicht nicht so sehr mitm WoW Schurken (denke mal das du ihn nur so kennnst wegen der Hexenmeisterfrage) vergleichen :
> 
> ...


----------



## Uruk Muklak (29. April 2009)

Jetzt noch einmal zum Thema Server: 

Kommt schon welcher ist zu empfehlen  ?


----------



## Vetaro (29. April 2009)

KAINer weil ABEL... äh, ALLE total okay sind!

 Du wirst hier nur zwei Meldungen hören: "Also ich bin mit meinem Server ____ zufrieden" und "Die sind alle gleich", und diese beiden Meldungen widersprechen sich nicht.


----------



## simoni (29. April 2009)

Gerüchten zufolge Morthond, weils auch einer der ersten (oder sogar der erste?) Non Rp Server war.

EDIT: ich meine natürlich in der Pre-Order Phase.


----------



## Kizna (29. April 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge Morthond, weils auch einer der ersten (oder sogar der erste?) Non Rp Server war.



Ich mag mich jetzt irren, aber waren nicht alle Server die heute noch on sind von Anfang an da? Klar das mit Morthond stimmt, da habe ich auch meinen Barden der ersten Minute ( es war ein Freitag, die Server gingen um cirka 18:00 uhr on, also einen Tag früher als angekündigt, hach war das schön die Pre Order Version spielen zu können) aber bei den anderen Servern denke ich gilt das Gleiche.


----------



## Vetaro (29. April 2009)

Wer zuerst da war ist der beste!


----------



## Cyberflips (30. April 2009)

völlig richtig, und deshalb sind ja auch alle gleich gut 

...aber irgendwie glaubt er es nicht...WoW-Kind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (30. April 2009)

Illnath schrieb:


> *Der Schurke:*
> 
> Dies ist auch der Grund, warum die Schurkenpopulation, zumindest außerhalb des PVP Gebietes, eher gering ist. Er ist vielen zu kompliziert, bzw. wissen viele Gruppe einen Schurken nicht zu schätzen, da sie bisher nicht mit einem Schurken spielten, welcher eine Bereicherung für die Gruppe war, weil gut gespielt. Denn wenn ein Schurke nicht beherrscht wird, ist für eine Gruppe sinnlos. Gut gespielt werdet ihr euch vor Gruppenanfragen nicht retten können
> 
> ...



Keine Klasse in Lotro, WoW oder sonstigen MMO ist "kompliziert". Man tut ja gerade so, als bräuchte man einen gewissen Intelligenzquotienten um irgendeine bestimmte Klasse spielen zu können.

Ich habe mittlerweile alle Klassen durch und kann sagen, dass keine Klasse schwieriger oder leichter ist als die andere. Vielleicht ist es für manche Klasse simpler ihre Grundvorraussetzungen zu liefern (gibt Barden die drücken nur ihre 3 Knöpfchen) um vollen Potential auszuschöpfen bedarf es jedoch bei jeder Klasse einer gewissen Bereitschaft zur Auseinandersetzung mit der Thematik.

Warum der Schurke so wenig gespielt wird? Keine Klasse ist in den ersten Leveln so ätzend. Es fehlen viele wichtige Skill und der Schaden ist gering.


----------



## Fox82 (30. April 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Keine Klasse in Lotro, WoW oder sonstigen MMO ist "kompliziert". Man tut ja gerade so, als bräuchte man einen gewissen Intelligenzquotienten um irgendeine bestimmte Klasse spielen zu können.
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile alle Klassen durch und kann sagen, dass keine Klasse schwieriger oder leichter ist als die andere. Vielleicht ist es für manche Klasse simpler ihre Grundvorraussetzungen zu liefern (gibt Barden die drücken nur ihre 3 Knöpfchen) um vollen Potential auszuschöpfen bedarf es jedoch bei jeder Klasse einer gewissen Bereitschaft zur Auseinandersetzung mit der Thematik.
> 
> Warum der Schurke so wenig gespielt wird? Keine Klasse ist in den ersten Leveln so ätzend. Es fehlen viele wichtige Skill und der Schaden ist gering.



Intelligenzquotient vielleicht nicht aber es gibt doch arg viele Movementkrüppel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist in fast jedem MMO der klassische Tank...Ist halt auch immer die Frage ob man seinen Char nur "spielt" oder ihn wirklich drauf hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Vetaro (30. April 2009)

Fox, ich sehe das mal als persönliche Beleidigung gegen alle Wächter an. Movementkrüppel.


----------



## Squizzel (30. April 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Intelligenzquotient vielleicht nicht aber es gibt doch arg viele Movementkrüppel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Tank ist aber eine Rolle und keine Klasse ^^

Für Rollen braucht es einige gewisse Charaktereigenschaften. Als Tank sollte man eine gewisse Umsicht haben. Der Heiler bedarf einer gewissen Gelassenheit (ansonsten stirbt er vorzeitig an BurnOut O.o). Wenn man einen DD spielt wäre Fingerspitzengefühl nicht schlecht.

Aber bezeichne ich durch diese Umstände eine Klasse schwerer als eine andere? Viele behaupten z.B. dass der Waffenmeister die leichteste Klasse im Spiel ist. Und in gewisser weise ist da auch etwas dran. Ich kann einen gehirnamputierten Affen mit der Stirn über die Tastaturrollen lassen und er wird mit einem Waffenmeister 60. Wird mir dieser Affe auch Spaß in der Gruppe machen? Ein gut gespielter Waffenmeister ist genauso selten und genauso knifflig wie ein gut gespielter Schurke. Warum ist es nun so, dass "gute Spieler" selten sind? Das liegt wohl eher an der Motivation... den es klappt in der Regel ja auch so, also warum soll man nicht weiter seine eingefahrene Schiene fahren?

Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man in einer Gruppe ist, in der jeder seinen Char beherrscht. Das trifft nicht nur auf den Schurken zu. Für den braucht man weder mehr Skill, noch mehr Movement (oder was es sonst noch für Quatschausdrücke gibt) als die anderen Klassen.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (30. April 2009)

Schätze mal er ist leichter zu spielen als ein Hexenmeister in World of Warcraft, der war ja sagen wir nicht so leicht im Gegensatz zum Jäger.. weiß aber nicht wie das jetzt ist da ich kurz nachdem ich Stufe 70 war aufgehört hatte.. habe mehr die 60er Zeit im Kopf vor BC...


----------



## Uruk Muklak (30. April 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> völlig richtig, und deshalb sind ja auch alle gleich gut
> 
> ...aber irgendwie glaubt er es nicht...WoW-Kind
> 
> ...



Naja diesen Ruf hab ich dann jetzt auch noch... Klasse! Man sollte nicht vorurteilen...

Nochmal zu den Hintergründen: Ich werde Lotro nicht spielen weil ich unbedingt ein MMO suche.. Nein! weil ich ein Tolkien Freak ( wie mans halt nennt) bin... Wenn ihr meine Vitrine ( altes Holzregal^^) durschauen würdet würdet ihr größtenteils das sehen: Schlacht Um Mittelerde, Das Dritte Z., Die Gefährten, Der Hobbit...u.s.w. 

ps: manche in einem anderen Thread meinten verstanden eher ich bin scharf auf ein neues MMO und es klang auch ein bißchen nach unbedingt. Tut mir Leid!


----------



## Squizzel (30. April 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> Schätze mal er ist leichter zu spielen als ein Hexenmeister in World of Warcraft, der war ja sagen wir nicht so leicht im Gegensatz zum Jäger.. weiß aber nicht wie das jetzt ist da ich kurz nachdem ich Stufe 70 war aufgehört hatte.. habe mehr die 60er Zeit im Kopf vor BC...



In WoW war der Jäger mehr als nur "Pet drauf, auto shot, afk". Als Jäger mal über längere Strecken gekitet oder das Todstellen/Eisfallen-Spiel richtig getimed?

Andersrum könnte ich auch sagen (auch wenn dem nicht so ist) Hexer spielen bedeutet: dot, dot, fear, dot, dot, fear...


----------



## Vetaro (30. April 2009)

Jäger konnt ich aber auch blind spielen. Meine WoW-Jägerin braucht fünf Tasten und hat dann ca. 12 bis 16 trinkets und Buff-Fähigkeiten (zum Vergleich: Meine Wächterin hat ca. 20 Fähigkeiten und vier Buffs).

Und mal ehrlich: Wie oft muss man im aktuellen Spiel bis Malygos was anderes machen ausser Schaden? Zwei mal? Und dann darf man Eisfallen legen, großartig, ja. Das erfordert tatsächlich, dass man seine Klasse beherrscht!

Achtung: Ich behaupte hier nicht, dass es HdRO-Klassen oder -Spieler schwerer haben oder fordernderes Spiel haben. Ich behaupte nur, dass WoW-Jäger _nicht_ kompliziert oder Aufmersamkeit-fordernd sind.


----------



## Squizzel (30. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Jäger konnt ich aber auch blind spielen. Meine WoW-Jägerin braucht fünf Tasten und hat dann ca. 12 bis 16 trinkets und Buff-Fähigkeiten (zum Vergleich: Meine Wächterin hat ca. 20 Fähigkeiten und vier Buffs).



Dann kannst du deinen Jäger nicht spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alleine der 180-Spin-Shot beim Jäger erfordert schon mehr geschick vom Spieler als jede Klasse in Lotro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die 20 Tasten beim Wächter (mein Main ist selbst einer) brauchst du ungefähr genauso oft wie die des Jägers. Die Steuerung des Pets während man weiterkämpft ist auch eine Disziplin für sich. Man muss darauf achten, seine Stiche oben zu halten, die richtige Skillrotation einzuhalten und nicht aus dem Tritt zu kommen und nebenbei muss man auf eventuelle AE Fähigkeite des Jägers achten und sein Pet zurückziehen OHNE dabei seine Rota zu unterbrechen. Und ich spreche jetzt nicht einmal von Interrupts, Grp-Support oder wann der vielen CD Fähigkeiten von Pet und Jäger als Optimum gezündet werden.
btw: Jäger ist nichteinmal mein Mainchar. Schutzkrieger könnte ich dir noch wesentlich detailierten auseinandernehmen.
Tut mir leid, da ist der Lotro Wächter wesentlich entspannter und simpler gestrickt. Und das ist auch gut so, denn Lotro ist ein tolles Spiel zum entspannen und auszuschalten.

Ausserdem war auch die Rede von pre BC und da erforderte das Eisfalle legen im Kampf mehr geschick, denn es war im Kampf eigentlich nicht möglich.

Wie bei so vielem, easy to play, hard to master. Wenn man den easy to play weg nimmt, kommt man halt nicht auf seine Raid DPS. 

Worum ging es eigentlich? Achja, dass der Hexer komplexer ist als der Jäger. Stimmt nicht. Weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wie dein Kommentar damit im Zusammenhang stehen soll.


----------



## Vetaro (30. April 2009)

Ich sehe da zwar viele Argumente gegen die ich nichts einwenden kann, aber gegen eines schon: Jemandem unfähigkeit vorzuwerfen ist kein Argument und giltet nicht.

Äh, und ich hab in dem zitierten Bereich nur Zahlen aufgelistet, das hat doch damit wie gut man eine klasse spielt nichts zu tun...

Und "fähigkeiten" sind für mich sachen, die mein Spielgefühl ausmachen. Während "Buffs und so" sachen sind, die mein spielgefühl nicht verändern - da klickt man halt mal drauf und dann macht man so an sich weiter. Und die ganzen reaktionsfähigkeiten, angriffe und shouts nutze ich tatsächlich öfter als die ganzen trinkets beim jäger, die letztendlich auf "du machst mehr schaden" hinauslaufen.


----------



## Squizzel (1. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jetzt ewig keinen Jäger mehr gespielt aber mir fallen spontan (ohne zu gucken, vesprochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) arkan, steady, aimed, multi, 3 Stiche, Hunters Mark, 6 Fallen (3 davon gebraucht), Pet schicken, Pet zurückrufen, Tier heilen, Fear (je nach Ini), 6 Aspekte (3 davon im gebrauch), Irreführung, Raptor, Mungo, Wing Clip, dieser Aggro abgabe Schlag, die Fähigkeit mit der man XX% pariert... okay mehr fallen mir nicht ein.

Das sind 24 Fähigkeiten die im permanenten Gebrauch sind. Sowas wie Tiersuchen, einige Aspekte und Fallen habe ich jetzt nicht mitgezählt, da man sie nun wirklich nicht immer braucht. Dafür kannst doch locker noch die 30 mit Fähigkeiten voll machen die über die jeweilige Skillung kommen. Und wie du siehst, sind das alles keine "Trinketfähigkeiten".

Wenn jetzt mir jemand sagt, dass er nur 5 Fähigkeiten nutzt... ja tut mir leid, dann schöpft er sein Jägerpotential nicht aus und spielt schlecht.

Und beim Hüter hast du auch eine ganze Latte Fähigkeiten die unter "Trinket" laufen. Ich mag jetzt nicht extra dafür einloggen, aber ich glaube ich komme nicht ganz auf 20 reine Kampffähigkeiten.

Aber macht das den Schwierigkeitsgrad einer Klasse aus? Mein Schutzkrieger in WoW hat wesentlich weniger Tasten als der Wächter in Lotro, trotzdem ist er (gut) schwerer zu spielen. Während in Lotro die Schwierigkeit darin besteht, die Zeitfenster auszunutzen - die meiner Meinung nach sehr größzügig gesetzt sind - muss ich mit meinem Tank in WoW Klavier spielen: jede 1,5s sind Fähigkeiten bereit, es gibt eine Prioritätenreihenfolge, auf die man demnach alle 1,5s achten muss, da 2 der Top Aggro Fähigkeiten einen CD haben, eine davon eine Chance auf CD verkürzung hat und eine nach parieren/ausweichen/blocken angewendet werden kann. Das ist das Basisgerüst, das simpel klingt, aber schon einen höheren Stressfaktor hat als mein gemütlicher Wächterzwerg. Dann kommen Heldenhafte Stöße die on the next Swing liegen und damit parallel zu dieser Rota mit der Waffengeschwindigkeit eingestreut werden müssen (überfordert tatsächlich die Meisten). Was netter bzw. einfach ist, dass der Interrupt im Gegensatz zum Wächter nicht (mehr) am Global Cooldown gebunden ist und sofort verwendet werden kann. Dann will der Gegner aber debuffed werden: Demo Shout und Thunderclap haben ca. 30s Wirkzeit. So das wäre das zweite Gerüst. Da schalten die meisten in WoW schon lange auf Durchzug. Das dritte Gerüst wäre: halte deinen HP Balken im Auge um im richtigen Moment deine Oh-Shit-Buttons zu aktivieren. Und achte auf die Gruppe um im Notfall Charge-Fähigkeiten zu nutzen und/oder zu spotten.

Im großen und ganzen habe ich als Krieger ca. 10 Fähigkeiten, die jedoch in so schneller und kurzer folge gedrückt werden müssen, dass die kurzen Zeitfenster nur wenig Raum lassen um lange darüber nachzudenken, welche Fähigkeit jetzt die richtige ist.

Oder bleiben wir Lotro intern. Wieviele Fähigkeiten hat der Hüter? Lassen wir mal das Speergedönse ect. weg, dann sind wir bei 5. Speer, Schild, Faust, Gambit auslösen, Gambit zurücksetzen. Ich empfinde den Hüter trotzdem wesentlich komplexer und schwieriger zu spielen als den Wächter. Geniale Klasse im übrigen. Street Fighter meets MMO.


----------



## Thoor (1. Mai 2009)

Jaja ich nutz den Thread mal frech aus

Ich hab jetzt 2-3 Mal ne HDRO Gametime gehabt und hat richtig Spass gemacht... Nur ich hab halt irgendwie Angst bzw keine Lust das die Geschichte irgendwann fertig ist sprich die Geschichte kennt man ja und die wird irgendwann n Ende haben :/ Wie lange wird das wohl so ca gehen?:<


----------



## Gocu (1. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Jaja ich nutz den Thread mal frech aus
> 
> Ich hab jetzt 2-3 Mal ne HDRO Gametime gehabt und hat richtig Spass gemacht... Nur ich hab halt irgendwie Angst bzw keine Lust das die Geschichte irgendwann fertig ist sprich die Geschichte kennt man ja und die wird irgendwann n Ende haben :/ Wie lange wird das wohl so ca gehen?:<



Das weiß keiner, aber die Lizenz wurde bis 2014 verlängert und ich denke da wird HdRO auch nich nicht fertig sein


----------



## Vetaro (1. Mai 2009)

Thoor, nur soviel: Bis die Ringkrieg-Handlung durchgespielt ist, hast du die Kosten für ein Lifetime-Abo drei- oder viermal rausbekommen. (Soll heissen, wenn du die gleiche Zeit mit Gamecards oder normalen Abos bezahlen würdest, würdest du drei oder viermal so viel bezahlen.)   (Achtung, das ist eine wilde schätzung, die sich auf keinerlei informationen stützt. Ich gehe nur von einem Minimalwert von noch mindestens drei Jahren Spielzeit aus, bis "Mordor" wohl erscheinen würde.)

Ausserdem kann man das Spiel immernoch erweitern: Stell dir vor, man würde alle Teile der Epischen Handlung, die sich auf die Gefährten und so beziehen, entfernen. In dem Fall hätte man immernoch 80% oder mehr der epischen Quests übrig und fast _alle_ normalen Quests. Die Entwickler sind ganz offensichtlich sehr wohl in der lage, das Spiel auch ohne Vorlage zu machen.
Desweiteren hört Mittelerde nach den Büchern ja nicht auf, zu existieren. Es ist durchaus überliefert, was nach dem Ringkrieg geschieht, und das beinhaltet die säuberung Mittelerdes von den restlichen Schergen des Bösen. Also genug Raum für Kram.


----------



## Squizzel (1. Mai 2009)

Zur Frage wie lange das Spielt läuft... kennst du Ultima Online? Das hatte zur Glanzzeiten 150k Spieler und läuft heute mit 50k herum... ja richtig heute! Demnächst kommt das XX AddOn, 12 Jahre nach dem Release.


----------



## Thoor (1. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Zur Frage wie lange das Spielt läuft... kennst du Ultima Online? Das hatte zur Glanzzeiten 150k Spieler und läuft heute mit 50k herum... ja richtig heute! Demnächst kommt das XX AddOn, 12 Jahre nach dem Release.


Ja aber Ultima Online basiert ja nicht auf einer Buchreihe deren Ende bekannt ist, aber danke Vetaro fang ich wieder mit HDRO an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (1. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja aber Ultima Online basiert ja nicht auf einer Buchreihe deren Ende bekannt ist, aber danke Vetaro fang ich wieder mit HDRO an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowas sollte man aber eigentlich auch selbst sehen (spätestens seit Forochel). Auch die Entwickler haben gesagt das sie auch in Zukunft nicht direkt der geschichte folgen, sondern über andere Wege, wie z.B. Düsterwald, der vielleicht bald kommt


----------



## Gromthar (2. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Alleine der 180-Spin-Shot beim Jäger erfordert schon mehr geschick vom Spieler als jede Klasse in Lotro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erinnert mich schwer an die gute alte Questreihe für Rok'Delar (oder so ähnlich). Das war damals schon echt klasse. Aber der Anspruch an die Spielerschaft nahm danach stetig ab. Damals hatte man pro Boss genau einen Versuch innerhalb von 3 Stunden. Ich habe damals einige Tage an einem guten ausführlichen Guide für die Bosse der Jägerquest gearbeitet, Videos ausgenommen, usw. Zwei Monate später interessierte das niemanden mehr weils erleichtert wurde. Genau das selbe passierte im Beclkwinglair. Wir brauchten etwa anderthalb Monate für die ersten beiden Bosse - es gab keine Guides, also müssten wir tüfteln, probieren und uns beweisen. Alle die nach uns dahin gingen brauchen einen Abend, vielleicht zwei.

Turbine geht bei HdRO einen etwas anderen Weg. Das Spielbare ist ohnehin schon recht einfach. Oftmals wird sogar noch nachgebessert, bzw. erschwert. Das finde ich schonmal einen recht guten Schritt in die richtige Richtung, auch wenn sie von mir aus noch einen Schritt weiter gehen könnten.

HdRO wird sich sicherlich noch sehr lange halten. Ich vermute mal 3-6 Jahre, je nachdem wie gut Turbine die Handlung weiter strickt und noch mehr auf die Spielermasse eingeht. Zudem müssen sie versuchen mehr Innovationen zu bringen, was mit Moria schonmal gut funktionierte, um A die Konkurrenz auszustechen und B das Spiel für die aktiven Spieler auch weiterhin attraktiv zu halten. Wird schon schief gehen.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Jäger konnt ich aber auch blind spielen. Meine WoW-Jägerin braucht fünf Tasten und hat dann ca. 12 bis 16 trinkets und Buff-Fähigkeiten (zum Vergleich: Meine Wächterin hat ca. 20 Fähigkeiten und vier Buffs).




Also ich will nichts gegen Hdro sagen weil das ein geiles Spiel ist, aber wenn du das behauptest konntest du deinen Jäger echt nicht spielen.
Die Zombies bei gluth mussten anfangs auch noch gekitet werden und das war nicht so einfach.

Im PvP kann man 3 Gegner gleichzeitig beschäftigen und auch sonst ist der Jäger mehr als sutpides ballern.


----------



## Squizzel (2. Mai 2009)

@Gromthar: Was du beschreibst ist genau das was mir an Lotro so gefällt. Wenn ich etwas Anfange, weiß ich woran ich auch noch Jahre später sein werde. Fange ich einen Wächter an, bin ich Tank und bleibe Tank. Bei WoW? Ich habe aufgehört zu zählen wie oft sie die Klassen verändert haben und in andere Rollen gequetscht wurden. Weil alle müssen ja alles können und es sollte dabei möglichst einfach bleiben.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Die Zombies bei gluth mussten anfangs auch noch gekitet werden und das war nicht so einfach.



Ja, aber bis Max. level war der Jäger ja wohl wirklich ein Pipifax zu meiner Zeit, und auf den normalen Schlachtfeldern musste man nicht wirklich aufpassen...

Und hab da mal eine Frage an Gocu der wie ich sehe auf einem RP-Server spielt:

Kommt das Spielen abseits des Rollenspiels auf Belegaer( falsch geschrieben) nicht zu kurz?


----------



## Squizzel (2. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele auch auf Belegear und muss sagen, dass das RP dort schon recht groß geschrieben wird aber teilweise skurile Züge annimmt. Da man versucht wirklich alles in RP zu fassen kommen dann so lustige Meldungen wie "Suche Gefährten um Band 1 Buch 2 Kapitell 3 zu lesen". Da juckt es mir manchmal in den Fingern zu fragen warum er gleich eine ganze Gruppe von Leuten sucht die ihm vorlesen, wenn er es nicht alleine kann. All Times Favorit ist aber immer noch die Frage nach dem Regenbogen am Anfang einer Ini (Stichwort: Gefährtenmanöver).
Wie überall fallen aber den meisten eher die "Waffel 24 lfg B1B2K3" Zurufe auf.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> "Suche Gefährten um Band 1 Buch 2 Kapitell 3 zu lesen".




^^ das ist schöner Humor...

Würde ja lieber schon RP in Ardas machen, obwohl ich massig Ideen hätte, habe ich nicht gerade literarische Künste wie Pratchett und co...

Na gut so schlimm wie dieses folgende Beispiel ist es jetzt nicht:

Ein Wind !


----------



## Gocu (2. Mai 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> Ja, aber bis Max. level war der Jäger ja wohl wirklich ein Pipifax zu meiner Zeit, und auf den normalen Schlachtfeldern musste man nicht wirklich aufpassen...
> 
> Und hab da mal eine Frage an Gocu der wie ich sehe auf einem RP-Server spielt:
> 
> Kommt das Spielen abseits des Rollenspiels auf Belegaer( falsch geschrieben) nicht zu kurz?



Wie schon von Squizzel gesagt, auf Belegaer wird viel RP gemacht, aber gespielt wird natürlich auch noch genug. Ich weiß nicht ob es jetzt noch so ist,a ber belegaer war früher der Server mit den meisten logins, also sind auch sehr viele Spieler drauf.

Die Spieler sind hilfsbereit und nett und falls du nicht so ein RPler bist, musst du es auch nicht machen. Keiner wird dazu gezwungen, aber du musst in den Channels normal reden, also kein "Waffel 24 lfg B1B2K3"^^

Gibt ja leider schon viel mehr als früher, die so die Atmosphäre kaputt machen...


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Wie schon von Squizzel gesagt, auf Belegaer wird viel RP gemacht, aber gespielt wird natürlich auch noch genug. Ich weiß nicht ob es jetzt noch so ist,a ber belegaer war früher der Server mit den meisten logins, also sind auch sehr viele Spieler drauf.
> 
> Die Spieler sind hilfsbereit und nett und falls du nicht so ein RPler bist, musst du es auch nicht machen. Keiner wird dazu gezwungen, aber du musst in den Channels normal reden, also kein "Waffel 24 lfg B1B2K3"^^
> 
> Gibt ja leider schon viel mehr als früher, die so die Atmosphäre kaputt machen...



So langsam aber sicher werde ich hingezogn zum Rp...


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

Welche Herkunftsorte stehen für den Zwerg zur Verfügung?

Beim RP wärs ganz klar der Runenbewahrer bei mir!


----------



## Gocu (2. Mai 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> Welche Herkunftsorte stehen für den Zwerg zur Verfügung?
> 
> Beim RP wärs ganz klar der Runenbewahrer bei mir!



Es gibt das blaue Gebirge, die Eisenberge, der Einsame Berg, das graue Gebirge und das weisse Gebirge


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

Glück gehabt! Der Einsame Berg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (2. Mai 2009)

Ich empfehle dir einfach nur nicht zwanghaft alles ins RP zu packen. Wenn ich eine SNG Anfrage mache, dann lese ich mir durch was erwartet wird und schreibe dann "Suche Mitstreiter um fiesen Möp X nieder zu strecken (BXBXKX)"


----------



## Otakulos (2. Mai 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> Glück gehabt! Der Einsame Berg!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ganze Gebiet um den Einsamen Berg ist bei mir die Favorisierte Herkunft aller meiner Charaktere.
Mein Runenbewahrer und mein Waffenmeister beides Zwerge kommen direkt vom Berg.
Meine Kundige und meine Schurkin beides Menschen kommen aus Thaland so heißt das Gebiet um den Berg.
Und mein Elben Hüter und Jägerin kommen aus dem Düsterwald.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> Ja, aber bis Max. level war der Jäger ja wohl wirklich ein Pipifax zu meiner Zeit, und auf den normalen Schlachtfeldern musste man nicht wirklich aufpassen...
> 
> Und hab da mal eine Frage an Gocu der wie ich sehe auf einem RP-Server spielt:
> 
> Kommt das Spielen abseits des Rollenspiels auf Belegaer( falsch geschrieben) nicht zu kurz?




Ist das denn nicht mit allen dd Klassen so? In Hdro und in WoW.

PS: Ich verstehe deine Sig nicht.


----------



## Gocu (2. Mai 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> Glück gehabt! Der Einsame Berg!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Super Wahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alle meine Zwerge kommen immer vom Einsamen Berg^^


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

Alle mögen den Einsamen Berg^^

Ist Carn Dúm schon im Spiel?


----------



## Gocu (2. Mai 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> Ist Carn Dúm schon im Spiel?



Ja schon lange, die Instanz ist sogar so groß das man da wie in Raid Instanzen IDs hat, aber auf 60 ist sie keine Herausforderung mehr^^


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

Hä? Wer sind denn die Bosse in Carn Dúm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (2. Mai 2009)

In Carn Dúm gibt es sehr viele Bosse. (ungefähr 10).
Unter *Widerstand* finden sich alle Bosse und Belohnungen und vieles mehr.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch nie ausprobiert mit 60 die Ini zu Raiden.
Könnte mir da jemand auskunft drüber geben?
Wäre recht glücklich :')


----------



## Gromthar (2. Mai 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Könnte mir da jemand auskunft drüber geben?


Haben es mit Schurke und Hautpmann zu zweit gemacht, dauerte etwa 4 Stunden ohne den Trollweg. Das war aber vor Buch 7 und ich bezweifle das es jetzt noch immer zu zweit so gut gehen würde.


----------



## Vetaro (2. Mai 2009)

Wir waren gestern beim Balrog. Beim Allsehenden hatte ich nen spielfehler und musste neustarten. Ich kam gerade pünktlich wieder ins spil, um die letzten paar sekunden des Balrogs mitzuerleben. (Zum Vergleich: Auf Level 50 hätte der Typi vielleicht ein Viertel seiner Energie verloren gehabt bis ich wieder drin wäre)


----------



## MF2888 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich befinde mich zur Zeit in der 14 tägigen Testzeit von HdRO. Hab mir einen Waffenmeister erstellt und hab gestern fleißig bis Lvl 15 gequestet. Nun bin ich im Breeland angekommen genauer gesagt in Bree. Kann man dort in diesen Gebiet gut mit lvl 15 questen oder wo geh ich am besten nun hin? Gibts es noch irgentwelche alternative Möglichkeiten sich zu beschäftigen ausser questen wenn man noch nicht max LvL ist?  Wo gibt es die ersten Gruppen Instanzen bzw Dungeons?


----------



## Vetaro (2. Mai 2009)

Breeland ist für dein Level ideal. Wenn du noch weiter kommst, werden dich wenn du mit Breeland fertig bist die Questgeber automatisch weiterschicken.

Du kannst natürlich auch Instanzen besuchen (im Frühen level-20-Bereich das Große Hügelgrab unten in Breeland) oder taten erfüllen (dafür gibt es extra-erfahrung), aber Quests sind das wichtigste. Du solltest ausserdem auch die Epische Handlung immer möglichst mitmachen, die dir die Große Geschichte erzählt, an der du damit teilhast.

Wichtig: Versuche, nicht die ganze Zeit den Gedanken "ich muss weiterkommen" zu haben: HdRO ist so gemacht, dass man auch während des levelings bereits spaß haben soll. Wenn du den nicht hast, ist es das falsche Spiel für dich (das sage ich auch WoW-Spielern immer wieder, aber sie verstehen es nicht).


----------



## Squizzel (2. Mai 2009)

Folgende Karte gibt die Stufen grob an, wobei es sich empfielt nicht auf der niedrigsten Stufe zu wechseln, da oft nur eine Hand voll Quest die niedrigste Stufenanforderung erfüllen.

Ich handhabe es meistens so, dass ich soviele Quests in einem Gebiet erfülle, wie im Buch der Taten (Strg+L) vorgegeben ist. Dann schaue ich welche Questreihen ich noch zu ende bringen möchte, tue dies und wechsel anschließend das Gebiet. Es gibt Spieler die absolvieren wirklich jede Quest. Kann man machen, aber irgendwann möchte man einen Tapetenwechsel haben. Später kann man Just 4 Fun oder für Ruf immer noch offengebliebene Aufgaben lösen.

Wie Vetaro schon sagte: Epos hat immer oberste Priorität.


----------



## Gocu (2. Mai 2009)

Du hast zwar etwas von einer Karte erzählt, aber keine gepostet. Ich glaub du meintest die hier oder?^^

http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de/fragen/g...ufen/index.html


----------



## Squizzel (2. Mai 2009)

Boing ja genau ^^


----------



## MF2888 (2. Mai 2009)

ok, danke für die tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie läuft das mit der epischen Handlung, werd ich da genauer drauf hingewiesen bis jetz hab ich davon noch nichts mitbekommen ausser am Anfang in so einer Höhle da war ein bissl was los.


----------



## Gocu (2. Mai 2009)

MF2888 schrieb:


> ok, danke für die tipps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt eine Art Haupt-Questreihe. Die startet mit der Einleitung, dann gehts mit dem Prolog weiter und so ab Stufe 15 kommt dann Buch 1 (Es gibt insgesamt 15 Bücher mit unterschiedlich vielen Kapiteln und dann gibt es noch "Band 2 Die Minen von Moria" mit 7 Büchern).

Da wird die Geschichte von HdRO erzählt, es gibt viel EP, gute Items und es macht Spaß.


----------



## Vetaro (2. Mai 2009)

Anders gesagt: In deinem Questlog findest du (wenn du nicht irgendwelche Quests ausgelassen hast) garantiert eine Kategorie namens "Epos", z.B. "Epos Prolog" oder "Epos Band 1 Buch 1" oder soetwas. Um diese quests geht es, die bringen dir die große Handlung des spieles näher.

Epische Handlung war auch schon das, was du im Startgebiet bis ca. level 5 gespielt hast. Nachdem du dort die end-Aufgabe abgeschlossen hast wurdest du in die große Welt entlassen, hast aber direkt noch vom ersten NPC in deinem Weg die nächste Quest der epischen Handlung erhalten.


----------



## Torinborg (2. Mai 2009)

Moin,

Level 10 erreicht (puh, das Zwergengebiet nach dem kleinen Dorf mag ich nicht, Katzen finden, grr) und bei der "epischen Quest" komme ich im Prolog auch nicht weiter, da keine Gruppe. Habe gelesen, dass man Buch 1 Band 1 auch später, mit 15, im Ponny bekommt, auch wenn man den Prolog nicht abschließt - stimmt das?

So, ich muss mal weiter klassen würfeln - Waffenmeister, Jäger und Barde sind toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (2. Mai 2009)

Man kann Buch 1 auch abschließen, wenn man den Prolog nicht beendet hat.

/edit: abschließen kann man es auch, ich meinte aber natürlich man kann es annehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

Meine nächste und hoffentlich letzte Frage klingt vieleicht wetwas komisch aber wäre mir antwortenwert:

Wie findet man denn eine RP-Gilde, ich schätze nicht dass jemand im Chat schreibt: Rp-Gilde sucht member! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (2. Mai 2009)

Geb einfach /ooc oder /beratung ein. Die Channel sind für OOC freigegeben. Dort kannst du prima alles mögliche fragen.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist ja gruselig wie schnell man hier eine Antwort bekommt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torinborg (2. Mai 2009)

War /beratung nicht regional? Zumindest kam mir das bisher(!) so vor.
Wieder was gelernt, hui.

PS: Ich finde es nach den ersten 10 Leveln wirklich toll, dass man auf Beleagar wirklich RP entdeckt und sich die Meisten in den Kanälen benehmen.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

Da erinnere ich mich doch herzallerliebst an Rp-Server in Wow^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (3. Mai 2009)

Torinborg schrieb:


> PS: Ich finde es nach den ersten 10 Leveln wirklich toll, dass man auf Beleagar wirklich RP entdeckt und sich die Meisten in den Kanälen benehmen.


Ganz ehrlich .. vor nem Jahr in WOW auf "Die Aldor" und Du hattest deutlich mehr RP.

Wills nicht schönreden, WOW ist über weite Strecken ein RP-totes Spiel, aber das ist LOTRO auch. Nur, wenn man von einem der Pseudo-RP-Server in WOW zu Belegaer kommt, dann hat man den Eindruck RP geschieht viel öfter, aber das ist eher eine Frage der persönlichen Erfahrungen, was man als viel und was man als wenig ansieht.

Es ist heute in LOTRO weniger als vor zwei Jahren und es ist mehr als auf den meisten Servern, die in WOW als RP geflaggt sind. Es ist nicht mehr als auf jedem WOW-Server.

Verglichen mit alten UO-Zeiten ist jedes MMO heutiger Bauart ein Witz in Sachen RP. Und verglichen mit der - heute nicht mehr in der Breite starken - Bewegung rund um RP-Freeshards zum Ende der UO-Zeiten natürlich erst recht.

---

Wo man aber zustimmen kann: Das allgemeine "Betragen" ist besser. Es ist nicht perfekt, aber es ist deutlich erträglicher. Offenbar macht LOTRO spielen weniger aggressiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (3. Mai 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Verglichen mit alten UO-Zeiten ist jedes MMO heutiger Bauart ein Witz in Sachen RP. Und verglichen mit der - heute nicht mehr in der Breite starken - Bewegung rund um RP-Freeshards zum Ende der UO-Zeiten natürlich erst recht.



Die UO-Payshards waren schlimmer als jeder WoW-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"U SUCK!" gehörte zum Standardmakro nach einem gewonnen Kampf ^^ Und Namen wie Brainsukka oder UWillDie gehörten zur Tagesordnung. Das war aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, denn es passte zur Community, die sich selber nicht zu ernst nahm und dieses Gehabe eher aus Fun an der Tag legte und weniger um cool zu wirken.

Sowas was du auf UO-Freeshards hast kann du in commerziellen Spielen nicht umsetzen, dafür fehlt schlichtweg das Personal. Gut bevölkerte Freeshards hatten 150 Spieler zur Primetime. Da konnte man die Überwachgung mit einem kleinen Dreimannteam abdecken. Bei 1500 Spielern 30 Leute auf den Server laufen zu lassen, die das RP überwachen, da würdest du mit deinen 12 Euronen im Monat nicht hinkommen.
Hinzu kommt, dass es keine fest definierten Regeln gibt was RP eigentlich ist. Und wenn du klare Richtlinien aufstellst, dann bekommst du die Server nicht voll, weil nicht alle nach genau diesen Richtlinien spielen wollen. Und Lotro dann zu einem Spiel verkommen lassen, das vielleicht 300 Spieler pro Server beherrbergt? Dann doch lieber paar non- und Pseudo-RPer.


----------

